# Best service provider / package for Iphone?



## mcfadden99 (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi Everyone.

I want to make the bug leap to iphone.. I am eyeballing the unlocked 16 GB offered by one of the local dudes... and I am looking to get some advice on:
w
Who is the best service provider, (ie cost/ coverage) 
who is offering the best deal. 
Am I limited to just rogers and fido? 
 Is there any deals or changes around the corner that I should wait for? 

T H N X !!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

- I believe you're limited to Rogers/Fido and Telus as providers
- So far, data plans offered SUCK (I'm still looking)


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You are limited to Rogers and Fido as they are the only GSM carriers in the country (GSM is SIM Card operated).

I would honestly wait until May. There is going to be an airwave block auction then. This means that air space will be put up for sale for other wireless companies to buy. Nokia is apparently planning on buying some space and I would not be surprised if AT&T went into Canada simply for the iPhone. A Spanish carrier is also planning on moving in as well. 

I would wait until the block auction. If nothing substantial happens out of that then I would go about getting an unlocked iPhone. Right now is a bad time to get locked into a contract too, prices are going to get really competitive in light of the auction. 


In short, wait until May. If it hasn't happened then, I would go after an unlocked one.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

5andman said:


> - I believe you're limited to Rogers/Fido and Telus as providers
> - So far, data plans offered SUCK (I'm still looking)


Telus is CDMA. Not GSM.


----------



## mcfadden99 (Nov 1, 2003)

very interesting... is there a site to keep track of this as it unfolds?
I suppose i could wait till may! :-( I agree if the market is going to change - I do not want to be locked down with a contract. THNX



Adrian. said:


> You are limited to Rogers and Fido as they are the only GSM carriers in the country (GSM is SIM Card operated).
> 
> I would honestly wait until May. There is going to be an airwave block auction then. This means that air space will be put up for sale for other wireless companies to buy. Nokia is apparently planning on buying some space and I would not be surprised if AT&T went into Canada simply for the iPhone. A Spanish carrier is also planning on moving in as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

... interesting post Adrian. Since AT&T was Rogers or owner by them of whatever; is it possible there were stipulations that AT&T stay out of Canada when they went their own ways?

How sweet would that be thought!?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Rogers and Fido are your only options. 
As much as I HATE Rogers, it's probably your best bet. $65 (or $60?) for 1gb. You're not going to get much better than that.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Can you use pay as you go as an option with the iPhone?

John


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

jlcinc said:


> Can you use pay as you go as an option with the iPhone?
> 
> John


Sure you can, either on Fido or iPhone, 

Just buy the SIM from any walk in Fido or Rogers and pop it into a unlocked iphone.....Fido has a nice pay as you go package, that I have for my wife (talk only) something like $10.00 a month for 30 minutes, and any unused gets carried over if you do a monthly automatic credit card renewal, so after a few months you can have quit a few minutes accumulated like right now my with has over an hour in minutes accumulated cause she only uses the phone occasionaly.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

jlcinc said:


> Can you use pay as you go as an option with the iPhone?
> 
> John


Yes you can.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Data plans might be changing next month at Rogers too.

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Rogers Revamps Blackberry & WM Data plans March 18th 2008


----------



## mcfadden99 (Nov 1, 2003)

yep.. i saw that too. I was not sure how accurate / legit that post was. It is quite a bit cheeper than what they are asking now..


----------

